
Following Snap's servers crashing, how many users could have been affected? - craftdotco
https://craft.co/snapchat/metrics#operations
======
emaercklein
Wow, it seems like the growth rate in DAU has decreased pretty significantly
for the past few quarters

------
minimaxir
Don't astroturf on Hacker News.

------
shipinjiuhe
It did not crash for me though

